# Job offer opinion



## EdinNO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hypothetically speaking....

You were offered a job, haven't started and at the same time another company is interested as well.

The supervisor at the second company, after two rounds of interviews, calls and tells you that you are in the front running (and there are probably 2 to 3 positions being filled over the next two to three months) and asks you to email your salary requirement to him. Incidentally, they have also showed you results from a personality test that shows you as being in the very top level that matches their desires.

What would you do? Refrain and let them come up with the first number? BTW, no offer has been made yet. If not already been offered a position with the first company, you would WAY prefer this second one.

Ed


----------



## redrum (Sep 27, 2006)

you have to do whats right for you

no one likes to do it, but people accept offers, and then later decline them more often than you think. Its not a fun phone call to make, but an uncomfortable phone call is better than a job you dont really want (as bad as the other)

'.02'


----------



## EdinNO (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks CE!

What about the salary question? Should I ante up a number or tell them I want the position and let them come up with the number first?

Ed


----------



## SkyWarp (Sep 27, 2006)

When in a slightly similar situation, I told company #2 that they had to make a decision immediately, instead of in the time frame they wanted. It got me an offer before I was to start #1.

I did this because I didn't want to start a job, then leave within a couple weeks for a lateral move. I guess for you it would depend on if you think putting a time limit on them so may cost you a job offer down the line, if they made an offer a month after you start job #1 would you take it?


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Sep 28, 2006)

I agree with SkyWarp. Tell company number 2 that you have been interviewing other companies and you have an offer that you will take if they don't make an offer by such and such a date.

If they want you bad enough, they'll come through.

If you have an offer already in hand of $XX, I would also tell them that your current offer is $XX +10%........

Good luck.


----------



## FusionWhite (Sep 28, 2006)

In this situation I think you need to come out a little strong. Tell the second company flat out: "I have another offer so you better make me one soon or lose me. In addition here is my salary requirements."

For the salary requirements get the number you want and add about 5 to 10 percent to it and tell them thats the ballpark your looking for. If they talk you down some hopefully you end up right where you should be. Its a little unnerving talking tough to a potential employer but if you get some extra money out of it then its worth it right?


----------



## udpolo15 (Sep 28, 2006)

I would tread carefully with backing out of the first offer. I am not sure how you would feel if the company and called you and said "thanks, but our preferred candidate accepted the offer so we are going with him" This being said after you put your two weeks notice in at your old job.

When you accept a job offer I think you have the professional responsibility to stop looking at other jobs unless you specifically let them know that you are still looking. You never know when you might run across the company or the individual again.

Every situation is different and there are exceptions, but generally once you accept the offer, you should take the job. If you decide to back out, be as upfront and truthful as possible and do it as ASAP.

As for the salary, I would shy away from giving a number. I usually say that I don't have a target number and I will look at the total package (salary, bonus, benefits, and advancement potential)


----------



## TouchDown (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah, that's a tough one. I've only gotten 3 job offers my whole career (taking 2 of them) and all of them included with them the salary... Granted, they were all starting engineer positions... I'm sure the longer you are in your career, the more control you have over your salary. Since I don't have any experience, can't give you advice... but, that's great news you have 2 offers on the table. Great job!


----------



## FusionWhite (Sep 29, 2006)

> Yeah, that's a tough one. I've only gotten 3 job offers my whole career (taking 2 of them) and all of them included with them the salary... Granted, they were all starting engineer positions... I'm sure the longer you are in your career, the more control you have over your salary. Since I don't have any experience, can't give you advice... but, that's great news you have 2 offers on the table. Great job!


My first 2 engineering jobs were both "entry level" so I didnt have much room to negotiate salary. One job was for the government and there is NO negotiating with them and the other one paid me so much more then my first job I wanted to take it before they had a chance to change thier minds.


----------



## NSEARCH (Oct 2, 2006)

> I would tread carefully with backing out of the first offer. I am not sure how you would feel if the company and called you and said "thanks, but our preferred candidate accepted the offer so we are going with him" This being said after you put your two weeks notice in at your old job.
> When you accept a job offer I think you have the professional responsibility to stop looking at other jobs unless you specifically let them know that you are still looking. You never know when you might run across the company or the individual again.
> 
> Every situation is different and there are exceptions, but generally once you accept the offer, you should take the job. If you decide to back out, be as upfront and truthful as possible and do it as ASAP.
> ...


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 2, 2006)

I hear ya on that.

If the second offer comes, I may have to tell them that I'll be glad to consider it in the futue, but that I have to take the other offer.

Timing sux. If the second offer does come in and if they had come in on the same day with the same money, I would definitely take the second job.

I am still a little confused about the way the first job offer went down, but we'll see....

If I get my cake and eat it too, I'll be able to go to the first job, see how it works, if I like it perfect. IF I don't perhaps the second job will be available.

Its all about timing. They (companies) get to interview as many people as they want and then choose. Of course we can apply to as many jobs as we want, but because they (the companies) control the interviewing and hiring process a lot more than we do, our hands are a little more tied and we may have to make less desirable desicions than they do. I wish there were some way to level the playing field a bit.

Besides, in general one candidate over another won't affect a company tremendously. But one company over another can affect an individual a great deal.

Ed


----------

